# Updated Site Rules and Policies Posted 1-2-2009



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 2, 2009)

Just a note that I've just posted the updated and consolidated site rules to the rules forum.

Yes, I know, at first glance it's a bloody novel.  

Here's the "Big" changes.

- English is the "Official" language for posting.
- If you're bashing MT elsewhere, you're not welcome here.
- Discussion of illegal activities (hacking, drug dealing) not allowed
- Profanity policy more in sync with "netetiquette"
- Attacking staff forbidden
- Fluff posting discouraged out side the chat/game area

That's about it.  The bulk of this version is made of the 20 or so documents we've had posted in the FAQ, Rules, and MOD areas the last 8 years.

Much of the "fleshing out" are the staffs own guidelines for determining what is and isn't a violation.

We will periodically update these as we work to streamline and simplify  individual sections. Whenever we update, we will post a notice so everyone knows what's changed. 

Part of the reason for the length is to keep from looking like US legal code:

As per section 5.2.5-2, which refers to 4.5.6-2, in relation to Subsection 5, Paragraph 4.........

So, yeah, we repeated ourselves a lot in places.

If you find any typos, or contradictions, or anything needs clarification, please, by all means, let us know, ask away, etc.


Thank you!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2009)

It's like reading "War and Peace"!!! But I'm sure it's a good idea to have it all in one place.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 2, 2009)

Most of what you need is in Section 1.1 Basic Rules.
That's a single page.

It's still smaller than the rules needed to be followed driving a car. (NY motor vehicle code is several books in size).

Feeling like telling everyone that an art "sucks"?
See 1.10 Forum and Art Bashing

Worried about your privacy?
See Section 10, and 11.3

Think a mod is treating you unfairly?
See 5.3 Complaint Policy.


There's an index at the very top to make things easier.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks


----------

